# Stacking Animal Cuts + Pak and ERASE by Performance Enhancing Supplements



## Carlos.Henao (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi i'm kind of new to supplements and was wondering if this was a good stack to try and cut up for summer, i am 6'1 and 200 pounds and if i'd have to guess i'd say i'm at about 16-20% BF... I do proper workouts 5 x a week and although sometimes run into trouble with my appetite i have a pretty good diet and will add cardio to my routine in the mornings and some afternoons

so yeahh what do you guys think of Animal Cuts + Pak + Erase..

with the obvious morning, pre/post WO protein shakes =]

any advice will be appreciated.. thanks for your time

Carlos


----------



## braveand (Sep 27, 2010)

Assuming that as you said you diet is good, your training is good, you eat six small meal during the day and you keep your mbr high...

Check the animal site for a pdf at will explaine you how to stack animal products according with your goals.


----------



## Carlos.Henao (Sep 27, 2010)

ohh ok i do and will do, 

do you have any comments on adding Erase to the animal cuts/pak stack?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

Carlos.Henao said:


> ohh ok i do and will do,
> 
> do you have any comments on adding Erase to the animal cuts/pak stack?



Personally I think Animal Cuts is a waste of money, but according to the Animal Pak site they are good to stack together.

What is Erase for?


----------



## Carlos.Henao (Sep 27, 2010)

*Erase by Performance Enhancing Supplements

* ERASE ESTROGEN
    * ERASE CORTISOL
    * ERASE FAT STORAGE
    * INCREASE TESTOSTERONE
    * INCREASE FAT LOSS
    * INCREASE SEX DRIVE
    * INCREASE MUSCLE MASS
    * INCREASE RECOVERY


you can see more information of you google it [i cant post links etc..]
i'm getting it for free but it sounds too good to be true, and i'm just wondering if you guys know anything about the product and whether i should give it a go

p.s i'm 19 if that helps =]

thanks for your comments so far
*


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2010)

Carlos.Henao said:


> *Erase by Performance Enhancing Supplements
> 
> * ERASE ESTROGEN
> * ERASE CORTISOL
> ...



Carlos, at 19, you shouldnt have a problem with increasing test. You have buckets of it running around inside you. 
Save your money on all of this shit. Buy a good creatine and watch your diet. Post it if you want-a day in the life, and maybe that needs a tweak or two. Otherwise, I agree with vortrit.


----------



## Carlos.Henao (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah thats what i thought, i was only asking about Erase because my mate is giving it to me for free so i was wondering if it was worth a go

i'm set on the Animal cuts and pak stack though, been wanting to try it for a while to  cut up and FSU at Schoolies!!!! a.k.a hardcore version of springbreak in gold coast 

thanks for the help guys

p.s
Fcuk
Shit
UP lol


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

Carlos.Henao said:


> yeah thats what i thought, i was only asking about Erase because my mate is giving it to me for free so i was wondering if it was worth a go
> 
> i'm set on the Animal cuts and pak stack though, been wanting to try it for a while to  cut up and FSU at Schoolies!!!! a.k.a hardcore version of springbreak in gold coast
> 
> ...



Animal Paks won't hurt you. It's mostly just vitamins. If you want to take them go ahead, but at your age good food and good training will do the trick.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Animal Paks won't hurt you. It's mostly just vitamins. If you want to take them go ahead, but at your age good food and good training will do the trick.


----------

